# 

## RobertJG

Ja zamierzam zbudować/przerobić dom z kontenera morskiego.
Zdecydowałem się na dwa duże kontenery morskie połączone ze sobą co daje ok. 56 m2.
Oto przykładowe możliwości przeróbki kontenerów:
https://thecasaclub.com/the-hab-tiny...E1u58L1HCclvjo
https://www.mbarchitecture.com/resid...nsett-modular/
Oczywiście w naszych warunkach klimatycznych planuję docieplenie ścian, dachu i podłogi.
Koszt 1 kontenera 12m x 2,34m to ok 8 000 zł z dostawą w dowolne miejsce w Polsce.

----------


## CityMatic

Powodzenia, nie wiem czy nie będziesz "Pionierem" w Polsce

----------


## RobertJG

> Powodzenia, nie wiem czy nie będziesz "Pionierem" w Polsce


Nie będę albowiem od 2 lat funkcjonują firmy przerabiające kontenery morskie na mieszkalne.
Tyle, że ja chcę to zrobić samemu a nie kupić już tzw "gotowca"

----------


## CityMatic

To fajnie by było gdyby była jakaś foto relacja.
Mnie się wydaje że najgorzej będzie z podłogą i instalacją kanalizacyjną, aby nie zamarzła, bo ze ścianami czy dachem sobie poradzisz.  :yes:

----------


## RobertJG

Podłoga będzie prawidłowo zaizolowana. Nad kanalizacją jeszcze nie myślałem ale na pewno coś wykombinuję. 3maj kciuki !  :smile: 
Z fotorelacją dobry pomysł, dzięki  :smile:

----------


## pandzik

Super sprawa.   Troche pomyślunku i można ładnie wyjśc na swoje. Jak bedzie potrzeba np na dzieci to dołoży sie kolejny i gra gitara.   Polecam kanał na YT Tinyhauses.  Wspaniałe pomysły ludzie mają. Wprawdzie w innym klimacie ale dasz rade.  :smile:

----------


## qsin

Myslales moze jak prawnie to ogarnac, projekt, pozwolenie na budowe, itd?

----------


## kane

Możesz wysłać namiary na firmę która sprzedaje kontenery.

----------


## RobertJG

> Myslales moze jak prawnie to ogarnac, projekt, pozwolenie na budowe, itd?


Ale co chcesz prawnie ogarniać ?
Kontener ma poniżej 35m2 więc nie trzeba pozwolenia na budowę

----------


## RobertJG

> Możesz wysłać namiary na firmę która sprzedaje kontenery.


W internecie znajdziesz wiele firm handlujących kontenerami.
Najważniejsze aby kontener nie był uszkodzony

----------


## mariusz456

No powiem, że całkiem ciekawy pomysł  :smile:  ciekawe, jak to wyjdzie

----------


## RobertJG

Przez tę cholerną pandemię temat musiałem niestety przesunąć w czasie.
Na pewno pochwalę się zdjęciami z realizacji

----------


## Apacer

Z praktyki wiem, że 12 metrowe są tańsze niż 6 metrowe, średnia cena szóstek to ok 7-9 tyś, dwunastki już od 6 tyś można wytargać w dobrym stanie

----------


## RobertJG

Wracam do Was z większą ilością informacji w tym temacie.
Niestety nie są one dobre albowiem dotarłem do kilku firm, które wykonują przeróbki kontenerów na domki całoroczne i wnioski są następujące:
1. Ceny są abstrakcyjnie wysokie - od 66 000 zł wzwyż.
2. Krótka gwarancja (max 12 miesięcy).
3. Możliwość pojawienia się nieszczelności podczas załadunku, rozładunku i transportu.
W związku z powyższym nie zdecyduję się na zlecenie komuś przerobienia takiego kontenera na budynek mieszkalny.
Jedynym dobrym rozwiązaniem jest zrobienie tego samemu.
I tutaj mam dwie opcje:
1. Kupić kontener i przerobić go na budynek mieszkalny.
2. Zrobić samemu stalowy szkielet na budowie (spawanie profili stalowych).
To drugie rozwiązanie jest o tyle lepsze, że można zrobić 35 m2 o dowolnym kształcie.
W przypadku przeróbki kontenera ograniczony jestem jego wymiarami i w przypadku 40' powierzchnia mieszkalna będzie miała max 27 m2.
Kwestia montażu paneli SIP, okien i instalacji nie będzie stanowić problemu, pod warunkiem oczywiście, że ekipa zrobi to właściwie.
Daję sobie teraz czas na przemyślenie tego tematu.

----------

